# LBS to cut steerer.



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I am looking for a shop to cut the carbon fork steerer to the correct length..
I know any shop can do it but is there a LBS you trust and recommend?
preferably east bay but will travel.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Devil Mountain Cyclery in Walnut Creek is the best


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I was in a quandary whether to have a shop cut the steer tube or do it myself on my new S-Works SL4.. To my surprised it was very easy after measuring several times. I thought the carbon would be brittle and possibly fray towards the end of the cut, but it was more like plastic.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 26, 2012)

I found it pretty easy too.

I used a headset spacer to mark with a pencil around the steerer where to cut. Then scored that line all the way around with a fine tooth hacksaw blade. Then when I cut, the blade followed the scored area and it came out nice and even, no blade wandering.

If you are handy, just take your time and go slowly and you'll be fine.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I cut the steerer on my Madone last night. I've done a bunch over the years. I use a $2 mitre box from the hardware store and a fine tooth hacksaw. I go half way through and flip it over and finish it. Use dremmal tool to even out any rough spots.


----------

